# pit bull vs cop car



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

*lolol*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks like that dog was havin a ball!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang that dog jacked that car up! Thats what he thinks about that!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

why in the  is nobody stopping that dog lolz


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! That dog was having a great time


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What in the heck...? That's funny but disturbing at the same time.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Man they did NOT like that car. I can bet ya, someone is screaming "aggressive dog" not "determined dog". Who in the world lets three dogs run around loose close to a road like that? 

I guess we should all be happy that the officers didn't shoot the dogs.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

bhahahaha... thats hilarious


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Police in Chattanooga, Tennessee, have released dash cam video of a dog attacking the bumper of a police cruiser. Thursday, a judge released the dog from a shelter on "good behavior" and returned him to his owners. (March 25)

LOL they know what's up. ;P

Yeah they are lucky they didn't get shot. That's what cops do to pit bulls in this state.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

I laughed when I first read the story, thinking of another story I read a long time ago about an Irish Wolfhound puppy who destroyed a little hatchback car. 

The video was entertaining, but I'm thankful the dogs didn't get hurt.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's so funny, those dogs wanted that bumper bad lol.
There all very lucky they didn't get shot.


----------



## spk1 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeeehaaaa!!! 2much alright...!! I agree dooggy is havin a ball, he's juts ahvin fun hard core!!!! Classic that is. nice job.,


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Lvis
Wow-They tore it up,lol.Glad to see nothing bad happend.Just goes to show the strenght of this special breed.
Thank you for sharing,
Henry


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

in the end he was going for the rims... wonder how much he got for the bumper.

seriously though, no home training. same goes for people i see in police videos.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I need to train my dog to do that


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

[email protected] other dog joining in


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Like I said int he other thread :
I bet the dog just smelled bacon...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i guess they smelled bacon


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

i wonder if his owner was arrested and thats why that dog did it lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The latest technology for dog toys - sweet!


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

He was venting his frustrations on BSL:clap:


----------

